# I found my customer's missing pet frog during the prep time!



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all.

Ok, during the Surface Preparation and Application portion of the job this weekend, we, uh, unfortunately found the missing pet frog our customer mentioned...

Not sure how to break the news.

I am thinking it may be best to not say even one word!

Some things are best left unsaid?

Soar


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Uh, yeah, I think some things are better left unsaid. Maybe the parents of the frog owner should be notified so they can handle it as they choose.

Almost as disturbing as the flattened frog, what the heck is that it's stuck to? It looks like a piece of wood flooring with a piece of extruded aluminum door or window will attached?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

my breakfast in not sitting well


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

Thats Gross.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

well I hope they don't stumble across this thread when their searching how to find my pet frog.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Uh, yeah, I think some things are better left unsaid. Maybe the parents of the frog owner should be notified so they can handle it as they choose.
> 
> Almost as disturbing as the flattened frog, what the heck is that it's stuck to? It looks like a piece of wood flooring with a piece of extruded aluminum door or window will attached?


Looks like a threshold with weatherstripping


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a door. I scraped off a tree frog from one about a week ago.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> well I hope they don't stumble across this thread when their searching how to find my pet frog.


*Mommeeeee!!! I f-f-found H-H-Hoppy!!!!!!*


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

It's the bottom inside edge of an exterior door sitting on a sawhorse. Looks like the frog tried to jump a little too late.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just throw it on the front porch.

Maybe they will think a stray cat brought it back.

Don't say you found it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

pain-ter said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Ok, during the Surface Preparation and Application portion of the job this weekend, we, uh, unfortunately found the missing pet frog our customer mentioned...
> 
> ...


 Yes I sure would'nt jump to conclusions!:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There is no proof that that is the pet frog, could just be a frog. Give it to the customer so they can choose to call that the pet and get closure or they can be in the denial stage and can send it off to a lab for testing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

put it in a toilet tank


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Just add water...maybe it will reconstitute itself.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> It's the bottom inside edge of an exterior door sitting on a sawhorse. Looks like the frog tried to jump a little too late.


I see it now, thanks. Looks like ol' Hoppy was a little smaller/younger than I first surmised.

_Anyway..._


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Reminds me of the carpet layers who pounded out a lump...

Hamster? what hamster?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe he was like that when they got him and they might be overjoyed to see him again.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

researchhound said:


> Maybe he was like that when they got him and they might be overjoyed to see him again.


brings a whole new meaning to the term hoarders if that's the case.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

In china they call that chicken.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

hotwing7 said:


> brings a whole new meaning to the term hoarders if that's the case.


Probably named it "Croak".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Probably named it "Croak".


you really should be punished for that one.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

researchhound said:


> Probably named it "Croak".


wow - now I'm speechless


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Uh, yeah, I think some things are better left unsaid. Maybe the parents of the frog owner should be notified so they can handle it as they choose.
> 
> Almost as disturbing as the flattened frog, what the heck is that it's stuck to? It looks like a piece of wood flooring with a piece of extruded aluminum door or window will attached?


Front door.



daArch said:


> my breakfast in not sitting well


So sorry..it was meant to be viewed after dinner.



Temple said:


> Thats Gross.


I totally agree!



ewingpainting.net said:


> well I hope they don't stumble across this thread when their searching how to find my pet frog.


Me too!



caulktheline said:


> Looks like a threshold with weatherstripping


Not quite!



straight_lines said:


> Looks like a door. I scraped off a tree frog from one about a week ago.


Well, I suppose this isn't so unique after all!



Paradigmzz said:


> It's the bottom inside edge of an exterior door sitting on a sawhorse. Looks like the frog tried to jump a little too late.


Exactly! I think you should have been a detective, not a painter!



daArch said:


> put it in a toilet tank


Yes, and perhaps it will rehydrate and come back to life!



StripandCaulk said:


> In china they call that chicken.


Easy now, my customers are from China!

Thanks for the great quotes everyone!

You have me laughing my um, you know what off!

Pain-ter


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> put it in a toilet tank


Kinda like an upper deck? Seriously hanous party foul btw...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe this is what happened and his situation was a convenient "accident". :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dang that frog is good at that game!

you licked it didn't you...


:shifty:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Maybe this is what happened and his situation was a convenient "accident". :whistling2:
> How to piss off a frog - YouTube


 
Wow that frog has a nasty little bite on him.


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the great laughs. I could not stop laughing as I read the posts! Incredible creativity and great humor. You made my day much brighter!

Pain-ter


----------

